# problem with Realtek 8111 on 7.1-RC2



## sancho (Dec 25, 2008)

Hardware: MB Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L with onboard NIC RTL8111Ð¡

uname -srp:
FreeBSD 7.1-RC2 i386

pciconf -lv:

re0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet

dmesg | grep ^re

real memory  = 1063124992 (1013 MB)
re0: <RealTek 8168/8168B/8168C/8168CP/8168D/8111B/8111C/8111CP PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xc000-0xc0ff mem 0xe3010000-0xe3010fff,0xe3000000-0xe300ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Chip rev. 0x3c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
re0: PHY write failed
re0: PHY write failed
re0: MII without any phy!


----------



## danger@ (Dec 25, 2008)

I would recommend you to contact stable@ and/or current@ about your problem. pyun@ is very responsive about re(4) issues, however he doesn't seem to visit these forums yet.


----------



## kyle (Apr 1, 2009)

*RTL8111C on 7.0 Release*

hello
I'm newbee in freeBSD.

My problem doesn't solving in russian forums.
First of all, my lan chipset doesn't determine on my Desktop FreeBSD 7.0, but

```
kyle# pciconf -lv
...
none2@pci0:2:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0xe0001458 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
...
```
I tried to make driver, but had errors in compiling
Who can help me with my problem?
I'm sorry for my english =).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2009)

Same problem, same chipset; threads merged. I guess the same advice applies to you, Kyle ... Or search the stable@ / current@ mailing lists to see whether it's been brought up.


----------



## trev (Apr 11, 2009)

kyle said:
			
		

> My problem doesn't solving in russian forums.
> First of all, my lan chipset doesn't determine on my Desktop FreeBSD 7.0,



This issue was solved in FreeBSD 7.1 in that it was now recognised and generally worked but sometimes died. I submitted a PR and the issue was ultimately resolved, but you will need either FreeBSD 7.2 (beta at the moment) or to track 7.1-STABLE.


----------



## kyle (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought that will probably instal the new driver with support of this card. That is, from 7.1 versions to pull out support of a card and to instal on my version. But as far as I understand, as the person new in FreeBSD =), it is not possible. Therefore I have decided to instal windows on this PC and to get a network card which I will instal on the old computer where I will place a server. That is I will return sense of the operating system. =)
Thanks for answers. Though any sensible.


----------



## z33w (Apr 16, 2009)

*Same problem*

Hi guys,

I have the same problem with 7.1 on Intel DG31PR and DG945 motherboards :


```
re0: <RealTek 8139C+ 10/100BaseTx> port 0xc100-0xc1ff mem 0xf2001000-0xf20010ff irq 11 at device 3.0 on pci0
re0: reset never completed!
re0: Chip rev. 0x00000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
re0: PHY read failed
re0: MII without any phy!
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
```

Any idea ?
What's new about it ?

Best regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you on 7.1-RELEASE or 7.1-STABLE?


----------



## z33w (Apr 16, 2009)

7.1-stable


----------

